# Deeluxe Boots



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

This is the first one I found!

But this one looks like a better review.

Didn't I see JJ in "Higher" movie wearing these?


-edit-
An even older review of the boots from one of our very own!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

check out splitboarding.com to find feedback. they're a boot built for bc.

i've got the first iteration of the boot.. not sure how they've changed it fron the first year... thru the arch and along the footbed they're kind of a brick. very little/no flex. the cuff/upper is easier to ride with loose than cranked down. if you cranked in there you could make em ski boots. just like any boot how they fit your foot is subjective, i had some pressure points.

for me the only upside is the legit sole. wasn't enough to keep me wearing them. i still have them tho.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Not sure XDLR is the best guy to take boot advice from. 

French big mountain freerider Xavier de le Rue talks speed - X Games

_How important is your equipment, especially the stiffness of your set-up when you start hitting terminal velocity?
"*You will not believe me but when I ride I barely close my boots.* And my board, although long when I hit big lines (167), isn't stiff at all. It's funny that everyone thinks that big speed and big jumps mean stiff boots and board. Whenever I ride new gear, especially the boots, it really takes me a while before I can feel comfortable. The stiffness makes me lose a lot of my feeling under the feet."_

Dude is an insanely ridiculous rider, but not sure that would work for most other people.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Shred, yours are double pull string or triple? 

I ordered the spark from last year, they are relatively inexpensive right now. All those reviews looked good, thanks chomps.


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

I picked up a set as well... Hope they work out!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Argo said:


> Shred, yours are double pull string or triple?
> 
> I ordered the spark from last year, they are relatively inexpensive right now. All those reviews looked good, thanks chomps.


mine have one speedlace for the liner, and the shell has a separate speedlace for the cuff and for the instep. a grand total of three on each boot, two on each shell.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I tired them once and it was the first gen, and they were massive boots. IMO. Very well could have changed. A similar pair to those would be the Salomon Malamutes. I've had two pairs of them. Way stiff.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Update on the boots. We got last years sparks originally. 

The boots out of the box are really nice looking boots. They are super comfortable, a little heavy, not too bad..... They have 3 zone speed lacing. These boots got about 10 days use and the sole started to come off, we contacted deluxe and they quickly(10 days) got us a new pair of current year boots under warranty. While waiting for the new boots we got about 12 days on the old boots, they are pretty much falling apart.

Now for the 14/15 boots. First day, the loop for one of the quick laces broke. Second day, the handle on the quick lace broke. Two small things that done effect the overall fuction of the boots.

The newer year model are very comfortable and STIFF. I have tried this years Driver X and these are a notch up from those, they could be ski boots if they had a hard shell.... That is not a bad thing for the type of riding we do. My sons coach, basically his big brother now, is the one riding them. I have tried them on and used them a day too, they are a half size too small for me in fit and a full size to small in size so I guess they run slightly bigger than what you would expect, I am a 29.5 usually and they are a 28.5.

The 28.5 still fits in a medium union binding that is rated up to 28.5/29.0 boot size so they are within specks of other boots as far as the external/overall size.

These things are great for touring(he has 6 skins of over 10 miles on the new ones. They break in nicely and soften up just a tad.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Saw others say the same thing about the sole falling off. Common issue obviously, but sad and too bad. Sucks when something seems so well designed, and then it just starts falling apart like that with the laces and everything...


----------

